
As the startup boom deflates, a reckoning is coming for Silicon Valley - rmason
https://www.sfgate.com/business/article/As-the-Startup-Boom-Deflates-Tech-Is-Humbled-15078764.php
======
TaylorGood
And California is due for the big earthquake. Very easy articles to
regurgitate.

Artificially growing a business is just bad business. Some get away with it
through Series DEFG rounds or going public, but net profit and positive
cashflow should always be the north star. Not, for how long can we offset real
business metrics through outside capital. Many of these companies didn't need
the bloated team size or overhead outside of chasing Unicorn status.

